# Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!



## kati48268 (15. Dezember 2010)

Heute oder morgen kommt die neue Fisch & Fang raus, das Januarheft. Darin ist ein geiler Artikel von Uwe Pinnau, "Die Wahrheit über Fluorocarbon".

Inhalt: er (+ ein Physiker) testete Fluoro im Vergleich zu normaler Mono und das Ergebnis hat mich durchaus überrascht...

Was ich so geil daran finde: Endlich mal jemand, der einen Werbeslogan, ein angebliches Faktum, hinterfragt, überprüft, Behauptungen widerlegt. Und trotzdem gegenüber dem Produkt fair bleibt und dessen tatsächliche Stärken rausarbeitet.

Schaut da auch mal rein und postet, was ihr von der Geschichte haltet.


----------



## vermesser (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Warum überrascht mich das nicht? Nach all den Werbeartikeln im Blinker, in der Fisch und Fang und und und...

Hast nen Link zu dem Artikel oder muss ich auf die Zeitung warten?


----------



## kati48268 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Nee, nix Link, erscheint ja gerade erst die Zeitschrift. Da gibt's die Artikel natürlich noch nicht online.
Abonnenten kriegen die Zeitung nur ein, zwei Tage bevor sie in den Läden steht, darum hab ich das bereits gelesen.
Und die Presse sehe ich in diesem Fall zunächst mal nicht als diejenigen, die Märchen erzählt haben, sondern die Industrie selbst. In diesem Fall stellt die Presse das ja sogar richtig, also medienseitig gut gelaufen. Etwas spät vielleicht, aber immerhin.


----------



## Bobster (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

.....'hab den Bericht heute morgen um 5.30 Uhr auf dem Klo
gelesen ohne weitere Erkentnisse gewonnen zu haben. 

Die Praxis hat doch schon seit Jahren diese
"sogenannte Unsichtbarkeit" wiederlegt. :q

...nur wurde "Sie" von den Kulturfolgern |kopfkrat
...äähh Marketing-Folgern vehement strategisch
geschickt plaziert.

Im Grunde genommen ist alles eine große Lüge :q


----------



## vermesser (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Naja, also ich habe selber ne Fisch und Fang, in der ein "Artikel" über das neue, tolle, BISSFESTE Fluocarbon von MB (????) drin ist. Und einen ähnlichen Artikel für das gleiche Produkt hat neulich ein Boardie hier aus dem Blinker verlinkt.

Also das weder Hardmono noch Fluocarbon halten, was die Werbung verspricht, überrascht mich nicht wirklich.

Aber schön, daß die Angelzeitschriften nach Jahren massiver Werbung für diese Produkte auch dahinter kommen.


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Hallo Vermesser!

Wenn ich (von mir war der von dir bemängelte Artikel ja nun) etwas empfehle, dann stehe ich auch voll dahinter. Eine Menge Boardis kennen mich persönlich und wissen, dass ich mit dem FC auch tatsächlich fische. Frag von mir aus alle Leute die im letzten Jahr mit mir angeln waren oder mich mal irgendwo getroffen haben, was ich für ein Vorfach benutzt hatte.
Ich habe damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und dazu brauche ich keine Bestätigung bzw. Widerlegung von irgendeinem Physiker. Das eine ist Theorie. Ich versuche lieber mit Ergebnissen und Erlebnissen aus der Angelpraxis zu argumentieren. 
Soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass solche Untersuchungen etwa von einem Physiker nicht auch mal interessant sein können. Mich werden sie aber nicht veranlassen, zukünftig auf ein Produkt zu verzichten, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Egal ob das nun ein Vorfach, eine Rute oder sonstwas ist.
Dass FC nicht 100 % unsichtbar ist, steht außer Frage. Dass es aber schlechter erkennbar ist, als eine herkömmliche Mono, sehe ich mit bloßem Auge, wenn ich beide Schnür im Vergleich ins Wasser halte.
Und dass ich mit dem Produkt, welches deiner Meinung (auch Erfahrung??) nach nicht hält, was die Werbung verspricht, auch hinsichtlich der Bissfestigkeit nur gute Ergebnisse hatte, ist genauso Tatsache.


----------



## vermesser (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

@ Veit: Du bist der Veit aus der Fisch und Fang??? An sich les ich Deine Artikel gern.

Ganz allgemein, ohne jemanden oder Dich persönlich anzugreifen: Ich finde, daß viele Artikel in der Angelpresse eigentlich als Werbung gekennzeichnet werden sollten. Sollte in diesem Fall das Produkt tatsächlich soviel besser sein (ich hatte es zwar in der Hand, hab es aber nicht gekauft, weil es keinen "fühlbaren" Unterschied zu andern Fluocarbon gab), tut mir die pauschale Kritik leid. Misstrauisch in dem Fall macht mich einfach ein sehr zeitnaher Artikel im Blinker...das "riecht" zumindest nach Product Placement.

Also nix für ungut.


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

@ vermesser: Ich nehm es dir auch nicht übel! Kritik ist ok und kann häufig auch positiv sein um es beim nächsten Mal besser zu machen.
Ganz ehrlich: Ich kann und werde nie sagen oder schreiben, dass das ein bestimmtes Produkt soviel besser als andere ist. Dazu müsste ich alle Alternativen von anderen Herstellern im Einsatz gehabt haben. Allein aus zeitlichen Gründen ist das nicht möglich. Wohl kann ich aber sagen, dass ich mit einem bestimmten Produkt bessere Erfahrungen gemacht habe, als mit anderen, die ich bis dahin ausprobiert habe und zufrieden bin. Was anderes war das in der Fisch&Fang bzw. im Blinker nicht.

Übrigens: Ich find es sehr gut, dass in den Zeitschriften unterschiedliche Meinungen und Erfahrungen abgedruckt werden. Von dieser Vielfältigkeit lebt ein Magazin! Es ist doch logisch, dass nicht jeder das gleiche erlebt. Man sollte deshalb nicht immer alles gleich anzweifeln und als Werbung abtun, auch wenn man selbst andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## vermesser (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

@ Veit: Es ist durchaus nichts gegen viele Artikel in diesen Magazinen einzuwenden...der Wert an Neuigkeiten ist zwar oft gering, aber man findet doch oft Impulse, mal was Neues auszuprobieren.

"Verdächtig" sind halt nur immer solche Artikel, wo bestimmte Köder, Materialien oder sonstwas quasi als das Nonplusultra dargestellt werden. Leider hält das einer detaillierten Praxiserprobung selten stand, so daß sich mit den Jahren ein gesundes Misstrauen gegen beworbene Produkte eingestellt hat.


----------



## zxmonaco (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Das ist oft das Problem, das die meisten Artikel sich auf Produkte beziehen, das ist in der heutigen Gesellschaft so.
Ich denke das beste Beispiel sind die Produkte von Fox Rage, aber dies ist ein anderes Ding.

Ich kann sagen das Veit zu denen gehört, welchen man wirklich seinen Glauben schenken kann.
Er fischt viele Produkte und das sehr erfolgreich.
Und wenn man Ihn eine Frage stellt, bekommt man eine zügige und ehrlich-menschliche Antwort.

Zum FC, also ich selber habe auch viele verschiedene getestet und bin sehr mit dem im Fisch und Fang erwähnten Produkt sehr zufrieden in der Praxis, ich denke dies ist wichtiger, also irgendein physikalisch hinterlegter Aspekt.

Grüße tim


----------



## Walstipper (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Veit schrieb:


> Man sollte deshalb nicht immer alles gleich anzweifeln und als Werbung abtun, auch wenn man selbst andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat.



Es ist an sich auch unrelevant was für ein Leader-FC das ist, die Frage ist welche Stärke du vorschaltest.


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Veit schrieb:


> Dass es aber schlechter erkennbar ist, als eine herkömmliche Mono, sehe ich mit bloßem Auge, wenn ich beide Schnür im Vergleich ins Wasser halte.
> .



Hallo Veit ,
ich gebe dir da in sofern Recht das *du* einen Unterschied erkennst , aber sehen es die Fische genau so wie du ?

Mir eh egal was da gut , besser oder unsichtbar ist , genau so wie du von FC überzeugt bist bin ich vom Stahlvorfach überzeugt.
Und das eben wegen meiner persönlichen Erfahrung und genau so wird es bei dir auch sein.
Ich habe mir schon so oft gedacht nachdem ein Hecht mein Stahlvorfach zerpflückt hatte ohne das es gerissen ist ob das FC auch mitmachen würde.

Und ob für den Mensch FC unsichtbar ist oder nicht spielt keine Rolle , es muss halten und es müssen Fische damit zu fangen sein , gleiches gilt fürs Stahlvorfach 

Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Boendall (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Naja so wie du Udo bin ich auch ein "Verfechter" des Stahlvorfachs.

Andererseits war mein Vater (der ein ziemlicher Skeptiker ist) bereit sich auf FC ein zu lassen und siehe da er hatte an unserem jährlichen Teichwochenende die meisten Hechte gefangen und keinen einzigen verloren.

Wobei man nicht dem Platz die Schuld geben kann, da immer wieder gefüttert wurde um die Weißfische zu locken und eben damit auch den einen oder anderen Hecht an den Platz zu bekommen. Ich fischte mit der gleichen Montage nur eben mit Stahlvorfach und hatte 2 Hechte, während er 8 oder 9 an dem WE überlistete (alle zwischen 45 und 70 cm).

Also bleibt zu sagen an dem Wochenende war das FC anscheinend das Zünglein an der Waage. Aber dieses Jahr waren die Hechte bei uns seeehr vorsichtig im Vergleich zum Vorjahr.
Trotzdem traue ich dem FC nicht so wie einem Stahlvorfach, auch wenn mein Vater keinen Hecht verloren hat. ALLERDINGS sollte man bei FC das Vorfach öfter wechseln als bei Stahl (war bei uns zumindest so), obwohl ich mit meinem Stahlvorfach sicher mehr gefangen habe, insgesamt betrachtet.


----------



## paul hucho (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

und ausserdem, wer glaub schon der werbung?...detailiert sicher niemand!
aber wie schon gesagt wurde, FC ist unsichtbarer als normale monofile und dazu noch bissfester. das es nicht komplett unsichtbar ist, ist doch klar und das ein stahlvorfach bissfester ist auch!

ich habe gute erfahrungen mit diesem material gemacht. ich fisch übringens mit 0.40 FC auf forellen im bach, und ich fange immer besser als mein begleiter...

#h


----------



## antonio (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



paul hucho schrieb:


> und ausserdem, wer glaub schon der werbung?...detailiert sicher niemand!
> aber wie schon gesagt wurde, FC ist unsichtbarer als normale monofile und dazu noch bissfester. das es nicht komplett unsichtbar ist, ist doch klar und das ein stahlvorfach bissfester ist auch!
> 
> ich habe gute erfahrungen mit diesem material gemacht. ich fisch übringens mit 0.40 FC auf forellen im bach, und ich fange immer besser als mein begleiter...
> ...



sicher ne ganze menge mehr als du denkst.
warum werden denn abermillionen für werbung ausgegeben.
zum spaß bestimmt nicht, sonst könnten die unternehmen das geld sinnvoller einsetzen.

antonio


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

mit 0,40mm? echt so dick auf forelle? braucht man es? gehts nicht dünner?




paul hucho schrieb:


> und ausserdem, wer glaub schon der werbung?...detailiert sicher niemand!
> aber wie schon gesagt wurde, FC ist unsichtbarer als normale monofile und dazu noch bissfester. das es nicht komplett unsichtbar ist, ist doch klar und das ein stahlvorfach bissfester ist auch!
> 
> ich habe gute erfahrungen mit diesem material gemacht. ich fisch übringens mit 0.40 FC auf forellen im bach, und ich fange immer besser als mein begleiter...
> ...


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



paul hucho schrieb:


> und ausserdem, wer glaub schon der werbung?...detailiert sicher niemand!
> aber wie schon gesagt wurde, FC ist unsichtbarer als normale monofile und dazu noch bissfester. das es nicht komplett unsichtbar ist, ist doch klar und das ein stahlvorfach bissfester ist auch!
> 
> ich habe gute erfahrungen mit diesem material gemacht. ich fisch übringens mit 0.40 FC auf forellen im bach, und ich fange immer besser als mein begleiter...
> ...


 

Warum denn 40er FV auf Forellen im Bach?

Das is totaler Mist:q


Da reicht doch locker ein 24er.


Übrigens: Ich fische nur noch mit FC-
Warum? Weil ich ihm vertraue.




JP


----------



## paul hucho (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

warum 0.40 einen vorteil hats: es ist unanfällig für abschürfungen von bäumen oder steinen.


aber ich benutz es eig. nur weil ich nix anderes hab....


die fische stört es jedenfalls nicht!


#h


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

von welcher marke?




paul hucho schrieb:


> warum 0.40 einen vorteil hats: es ist unanfällig für abschürfungen von bäumen oder steinen.
> 
> 
> aber ich benutz es eig. nur weil ich nix anderes hab....
> ...


----------



## Hellge (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Nun, ich persönlich fische immer mit FC als Vorfach, je nach Einsatzzweck in verschiedenen Stärken, sei es beim Spin oder Feederfischen. Die geringere Sichtbarkeit iast nicht von der Hand zuweisen, eine gewisse Steifigkeit ist auch sehr angenehm um Vertüddelungen zu vermeiden.

Aber ohne Werbung hätt ich mir das FC nie gekauft.


----------



## zxmonaco (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Ich habe den Härtetest für FC gemacht Stärke 0,50.
ich habe mit einen Vorfach 23 Hecht gefangen.
Mein Kumpel ( welcher mit stahl fischte) hat einen Hecht verloren, Grund das Stahlvorfach knickt, und durch jede Belastung weiten knick, wird das Material weich oder brüchig.
Dazu ist es FC an manchen Tagen der Grund warum einer als Schneider nach Hause geht.

Die meisten Kritiker hier haben sicherlich noch nicht effektiv mit qualitativ hochwertigem FC gefischt.

PS Es wurde auch am Bodden gefischt ohne Abriss.

Fazit: Angele mit den Vorfach in welches du vertraust.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

mit welchen marken FC fischt ihr? was könnt ihr empfehlen? wollte mir stroft fc2 holen...


----------



## paul hucho (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

berkley vanish, steht aber 0.37er drauf also in wirklichkeit 0.40 würde ich sagen da die herstellerangaben doch meist nicht korreckt sind


#h


----------



## Ines (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Zum Thema Unsichtbar gleich mal eine Frage drangehängt: Die rote Spiderwire soll ja auch (für Fische!) unsichtbar sein.
Was ist denn davon zu halten - auch ein Werbegag?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Rot ist die Farbe, die unter Wasser als erstes grau wird(als Farbe nicht mehr erkennbar ist).

Die anderen Farben später. Aber unsichtbar?#c


----------



## paul hucho (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Ines schrieb:


> Zum Thema Unsichtbar gleich mal eine Frage drangehängt: Die rote Spiderwire soll ja auch (für Fische!) unsichtbar sein.
> Was ist denn davon zu halten - auch ein Werbegag?





das habe ich noch nie gehört. nur das die farbe rot ab einer bestimmten wassertiefe grau wird und damit die erste farbe ist die ihre echtheit im wasser verliert.

aber, als ich das^^ zum erstemmal gelesen hab hat sich das^^ noch nur auf salzwasser bezogen! heute ist es (nach der werbung auch im süßwasser so......


#h


----------



## Lorenz (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Wenn in 1,5 Wochen der Weihnachtsmann kommt,dann sind auch die roten und "semitransparenten" Schnüre unsichtbar.


Ich bin gespannt was sich die Industrie als nächstes einfallen lässt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Hat denn jemand ernsthaft geglaubt FC wäre im Wasser unsichtbar? :q

Man sieht es doch selber sofort, ob im Trinkwasserglas, im Waschbecken oder draußen am Wasser, dass es sichtbar ist.
Gerade die Glanzeffekte der glatten FC- und Monofilschnüre werden gerne auch unterschätzt, und eine Pauschalierung "x ist besser als y" ist von so vielen Faktoren - vor allem den Fischen vor Ort - abhängig, dass sie praktisch immer falsch ist.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

die fische sind doch eh doof, ich glaub nicht das sie wenn sie eine schnur sehen gleich denken, oohh hier stimmt was nicht ich werde gleich gefangen oder so, früher one FC gings doch auch....


----------



## Merlinrs (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

ich würde mal stark behaupten das die Fische nicht denken wenn sie eine Schnur sehen ^^  Und wie das Fische genau sehen wird wohl keiner zu 100% sagen können. Meine letzten Hechte habe ich weder mit FC noch mit Stahl gefangen. Im ganz flachen Wasser nur mit geflochtener und keinen verloren.


----------



## DonJorge (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Moin,
bin neu hier im Forum, vielleicht ist das hier ja schon abgehandelt.
Denke mal, dass Stahl wie auch FC seine Stärken hat, für mich ist die Frage ab wann der rechte Zeitpunkt da ist, von FC auf Stahl udn umgekehrt zu wechseln. Und das ist denke ich mal von Gewässerbedingungen und Fischvorkommen abhängig. Sprich, hier am Rhein wo ich fische, ist es eher sehr unwahrscheinlich, ne große Mutti nach Dunkelheit an den Haken zu bekommen, eher ist mit Zander zu rechnen und da schätze ich dann eher FC (zumal in der Dunkelheit...) In nem tiefen See mit dicken Muttis würde ich mir dann eher Stahl verwenden, wobei ich noch nie mit 0.50 FC gefischt habe. 
best
DonJorge


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> die fische sind doch eh doof, ich glaub nicht das sie wenn sie eine schnur sehen gleich denken, oohh hier stimmt was nicht ich werde gleich gefangen oder so, früher one FC gings doch auch....



Und wie erklärst du dir, dass zumindest unter bestimmten Bedingungen (Sonnenschein, relativ klares Wasser - also genau dann, wenn eine hohe Sichtihkeit gegeben ist) ganz oft deutlich mehr Bisse auf Köder kommen, die an unauffällig gefärbter Schnur und FC-Vorfach angeboten werden, kommen, als auf identische Köder an auffälligem Geflecht und Stahlvorfach???

Auch wieder so eine Erfahrung von mir (und einigen Freunden) aus der Angelpraxis. Kann mir auch kein Physiker widerlegen...


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

_*ich finde unsichtbares fluorocarbon einfach unverzichtbar, 
vor allem und besonders bei der jagd auf zander in nachttrübem wasser.*_


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

naja vielleicht hatten die fische im momment kein hunger als das stahlvorfach kam 
und wenn ich zum beispiel mit nem kumpel nebeneinander stehe, beide den gleichen köder beide das selbe vorfach und werfen auf die selbe stelle, beide mit gleicher köderführung, aber oft ist es so das nur der eine fängt der andere entwerder garnix oder nur ganz wenig, ist auch sone sache die ich nicht ganz verstehen kann...
ich fische aber auch meistens fluorocarbon und bis jetzt fange ich genau so gut oder schlecht wie mit stahl...



Veit schrieb:


> Und wie erklärst du dir, dass zumindest unter bestimmten Bedingungen (Sonnenschein, relativ klares Wasser - also genau dann, wenn eine hohe Sichtihkeit gegeben ist) ganz oft deutlich mehr Bisse auf Köder kommen, die an unauffällig gefärbter Schnur und FC-Vorfach angeboten werden, kommen, als auf identische Köder an auffälligem Geflecht und Stahlvorfach???
> 
> Auch wieder so eine Erfahrung von mir (und einigen Freunden) aus der Angelpraxis. Kann mir auch kein Physiker widerlegen...


----------



## Bobster (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Jose schrieb:


> _*ich finde unsichtbares fluorocarbon einfach unverzichtbar, *_
> _*vor allem und besonders bei der jagd auf zander in nachttrübem wasser.*_


 

|good:

Sehr schön Jose,
ein Spiegelbild dieser Diskussion :q


----------



## zxmonaco (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> naja vielleicht hatten die fische im momment kein hunger als das stahlvorfach kam
> und wenn ich zum beispiel mit nem kumpel nebeneinander stehe, beide den gleichen köder beide das selbe vorfach und werfen auf die selbe stelle, beide mit gleicher köderführung, aber oft ist es so das nur der eine fängt der andere entwerder garnix oder nur ganz wenig, ist auch sone sache die ich nicht ganz verstehen kann...
> ich fische aber auch meistens fluorocarbon und bis jetzt fange ich genau so gut oder schlecht wie mit stahl...




Man muss auch bedenken, das früher der Angeldruck nicht vergleichbar war wie heute. 
Ein Zander der schonmal gefangen wurde, wieder released wurde, ist sicherlich vorsichtiger geworden. Tiere sind auch lernfähig.
Man kann nicht sagen das man die gleiche Köderführung hat.
Selbst ich habe am manchen Tage eine ungewollte andere Köderführung, genau daran liegt es.
Du sagst selber, das du nicht sehr erfolgreich am Wasser bist.
Das alleine erklärt doch schon alles. Vielleicht nicht das du falsch fischst, sodern weil der Zanderbestand nicht so hoch ist und du noch nicht genügend Erfahrungen am Wasser hast.

Es spielen soviele Faktoren eine große Rolle, das wer dies nicht ausgiebig testet, sich keine Meinung drüber bilden können.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Dass es an manchen Tagen auf Fluourcarbon mehr Fische gibt, ist unstrittig. 

Die Frage aber ist, gibt es auch Tage an denen es auf Stahl mehr Fische gibt? Und falls ja, was lässt sich daraus schließen?


----------



## zxmonaco (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Frage aber ist, gibt es auch Tage an denen es auf Stahl mehr Fische gibt? Und falls ja, was lässt sich daraus schließen?



Ich denke dies wird nicht der fall sein


----------



## Kretzer83 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Es steht im Raum, dass FC mehr Fisch bringt als Stahl.


Wenn es so wäre, dann bräucht man nicht diskutieren, bzw. Nachforschungen anstellen. Also ist es so wirklich? Da müssen große Tests gemacht werden, nur die subjektive Erfahrung "ich fange heute mit FC deutlich mehr Fisch als früher mit Stahl" ist für den Anus, da sich seit dem mehr als nur das Vorfach geändert hat (Führung, Köder, Fischbestand usw..)



So wie die Runde hier läuft, sollte der Trööt meiner Meinung nach sowieso eher heißen:* Fängt FC tatsächlich mehr als Stahl? *Denn das ist es ja worauf es ankommt (neben der Sicherheit und Knickfestigkeit).

Neben der widerlegten Unsichtbarkeit gibt es ja auch andere Unterschiede, z.B. den höheren Durchmesser.
Mal rein spekulativ: Vieleicht haben ja die vom dicken FC ausgehende Druckschwankungen im Wasser einen negativen oder sogar positiven Effekt auf die Fische, die dies durch ihr Seitenlinienorgan fühlen und somit zuschnappen oder eben auch nicht........... Falls Karpfen Hechtzähne hätten, würden Karpfenangelerauch FC an Stelle des Stahls nehmen, da es nicht so nach Eisen schmeckt (Eisenionen ist ein Thema beim carp hunting)


Ich will damit lediglich anreißen, dass es neben den vermeintlich leicht messbaren phyikalischen Größen wie Brechungsindex (bzw. dessen Realteil) noch weitere, evtl. übersehene Größen gibt, die auch Einfluss haben könnten.


viele Grüße

Kretzer


----------



## antonio (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

so richtig wird die frage nicht zu beantworten sein, denn dann müßte man unter den exakt gleichen bedingungen objektiv testen.
dies ist aber ein ding der unmöglichkeit, da es eine unmenge von faktoren gibt die einfluß haben.
ebenso wie es "unmengen" an verschiedenem stahl, fc und hm gibt.

antonio


----------



## zxmonaco (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Ich denke der Durchmesser spielt bedingt auch eine Rolle. Ich habe teils mit 50er sowohl auch mit 70er gefangen. 

Das erstaunliche war, ein Tag beim 2 Wurf ein zetti mit 50er fc
durch Verlust habe ich es dann mit Stahl versucht 10-15 Würfe nix.
Durch einen weitern Verlust nahm ich 70er fc, dann fing ich meinen PB, das ganze war innerhalb von ca 20 Minuten, selbe Stelle, selber Köder.

Aber Fc ist nicht unsichtbar, das steht wohl klar, aber Stahl ist deutlich sichtbarer. Nur bei kaffeebraunen Wasser wo man mit Extremen Schockfarben ans Werk geht ist dort Fc im Vorteil?


Mit dem Seitenlinienorgan ist eine gute Frage.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

die aussage der herstellerfirmen, dass fc aufgrund seines dem wasser gleichen lichtbrechungsindexes unsichtbar ist, ist *so* nicht richtig.
das heißt aber nicht, dass die schnur (wie vielleicht herkömmliche monos auch) für den fisch - abhängig von fischart, gewässertiefe und wasserfärbung - nicht doch unsichtbar ist.
ansonsten stimme ich meinen vorpostern zu. jeder soll seine erfahrungen machen oder erfahrungen dritter nutzen und für sich festellen, ob er erfolgreicher fischt oder nicht. dann ist die welt doch in ordnung.

gruss vonne ostsee


----------



## Hansa-Fan (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

ich fühle mich in meiner skepsis gegenüber den vermeintlichen vorteilen der fc durch einen bericht zu diesem thema von uwe pinnau in der fisch und fang 01/11 bestätigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Naja, mal so zum nachdenken, weil das was ist, was ja Fische nachweislich nicht können ;-))

Der Fisch sieht also das Vorfach (egal ob Stahl, FC,HM oder sonstwas...)...

Und nun "denkt" der Fisch:
"Da drausen steht ein böser Angler, der will mich fangen. Ich merke das, weil ich das Vorfach sehe und als "schlauer" Fisch ja weiss, dass da ein Köder dran hängt, den ich fressen soll um damit gefangen zu werden..."

Wäre ein Fisch dazu in der Lage, würden wir keinen einzigen fangen.....

Ich vermute mal eher so:
Fisch sieht Vorfach und "denkt": Grashalm, Schilf, Tangwedel etc...

Allerdings hat FC zu Stahlvorfächern schon einen grundlegenden Unterschied:
Es ist wesentlich steifer (und wird auch meist in deutlich größeren Durchmessern gefischt)!!!

Und ich persönlich denke, dass es daher kommt, dass die einen Angler besser mit Stahl, die anderen besser mit FC fangen.

Weil sich je nach Köder, Gerätezusammenstellung (Schnurdurchmesser, Wirbel etc.) und unterschiedlichem Vorfach der Köder einfach etwas anders bewegt..

Was im einen Fall halt zu mehr, im anderen zu weniger Bissen führen kann..

Letztlich ist das aber genau die gleiche Glaubensfrage, wie wenn Karpfenangler "getarnte" Bleie brauchen....

Auch da wird der "schlaue" Karpfen denken, wenn er ein ungetarntes Blei sieht:
"Vorsicht, Gefahr, ich seh ein Grundblei, da sitzt ein Angler und will mich fangen..."..

Aber haben Fische nicht auf Grund ihrer "überragenden Intelligenz" sowieso nur drei Dinge im Kopf:
Fressen...
Nicht gefressen werden...
Poppen....

Immer dann, wenn wir einen Köder präsentieren, der zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz den Fress- bwz. Agrressionsreflex auslöst, werden wir einen Biss bekommen..

Aber keinen mehr oder weniger wegen (un)sichtbarer Schnur (Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier die Regel, z. B. beim BigGame auf hoher See, wo nun mal keine Algen oder so rumschwimmen, da wird jeder Fisch einer Schnur zuerst mal mißtrauischer gegenüber stehen...)..

Also wie so oft beim Angeln:
Glaubensfrage.....


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nun "denkt" der Fisch:
> "Da drausen steht ein böser Angler, der will mich fangen. Ich merke das, weil ich das Vorfach sehe und als "schlauer" Fisch ja weiss, dass da ein Köder dran hängt, den ich fressen soll um damit gefangen zu werden..."
> 
> Wäre ein Fisch dazu in der Lage, würden wir keinen einzigen fangen.....



Danke Thomas. Könnten Fische auch nur ansatzweise denken, wäre angeln sehr trostlos. Es ist doch Quatsch, wenn man mit gelben Ködern am pinken Kopf an knallgelber Schnur angelt und sich dann über die Sichtbarkeit des Vorfachs Gedanken macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Gedanken machen ist nie verkehrt....
Selber denken statt "nach"denken, was andere vordenken (oder vorbeten), muss aber dabei auch nicht verkehrt sein...

Letztlich sind wir selber keine Fische und werden wohl nie rausbekommen können, warum der Fisch im einen Fall beisst, im anderen nicht.

Weil es zu viele unterschiedliche Schlüsselreize (gerade beim Spinnfischen) gibt, welche einen Beissreflex auslösen können (oder eben nicht)..

War es nun die passende Ködergröße, die Bewegung, die Schnelligkeit der Köderführung, die Druckwelle, die Farben, evtl. Geruch oder Geschmack oder war es tatsächlich das (un)sichtbare Vorfach?

Die Studie, die sowas explizit nachweist, auf die bin ich gespannt..
;-)))

Und solange gilt halt weiter:
Wer fängt hat recht!

Sowohl die Stahlvorfachangler wie die FC-Angler....
;-)))))


----------



## keilerkopf (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Hmm, vielleicht mal ein Praxiserlebnis eingeworfen, was Licht und Schatten widerspiegelt.
Licht: 
War Barschangeln an einer sehr klaren ehemaligen Kiesgrube. Die Fänge dort waren nie so berauschend und ich habe es mit FC als Vorfach probiert. An einer Stelle bekam ich dann die ersten Bisse und habe echt gut gefangen. Zu Testzwecken habe ich dann mal das Vorfach getauscht und ein dünnes Stahlvorfach (kein Stahltau!) angeknüpft. Die Bisse blieben aus. Wieder auf FC gewechselt: Bisse kamen.
Beide Vorfächer waren bis auf nen Zentimeter gleich lang, bedeutet auch die Scheuchwirkung der Schnur kann ich weitesgehend ausschließen.

Schatten:
Nach dem n-ten Barsch rumste es deutlich doller auf den Köder. Der Hecht, der sich dann ca. 5m vor dem Ufer verabschiedete (konnte ihn sehen!!! :-(), hatte mindestens 80cm. Der Bursche hatte mir ganz sauber das Vorfach durchgebissen und meinen Köder mitgenommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

@ keilerkopf:
Und was heisst das jetzt? 
Haben die Barsche gebissen, weil sie das Vorfach "nicht mehr sehen konnten"??
Oder weil sich der Köder wegen dem steiferen Vorach anders bewegte?
Oder nur weil Du konzentrierter geangelt hast nach dem Wechsel?
Oder weil da einfach jetzt gerade die Beisszeit anfing?

Davon ab, noch was aus 2007 zum Thema "schlaue Fische":
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20070327...-2007/am-haken-kluge-fische-dumme-angler.html

;-)))


----------



## Kretzer83 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Jetzt mal generell: ein Fisch muss ja nicht "schlau" sein um sich verscheuchen zu lassen, so wie sich ein Wurm, der vom Aalangler nachts auf der Wiese mit ner Funzel gesucht wird auch nicht "denkt"  





> Oh ich werde angeleuchtet, das kann doch nur der Hans sein, der mit seiner neuen LED-Lampe Photonen herumstrahlt um unser eins zu sammeln um Aale zu fangen, die ja eingentlich im Saragassosee ablaichen..


  Er verschwindet einfach und zwar aus REFLEX.
Und dieser Reflex, der ein Beißreflex oder auch ein Fluchtreflex sein kann, kann wohl schon damit zusammenhängen was für ein Vorfach da benutzt wird.

Ich werde mich dieses Jahr auch wieder stundenlang meinen Kopf darüber zerbrechen, soll ich im klaren Wasser nun mit dünnem FC auf Barsch gehen und den ein oder anderen Hecht verlieren. Oder benutz ich dickeres oder nehm ich gleich feinen Stahl....  Das Eimzige was wohl funktioniert ist selbst probieren. Aber das kennt wohl jeder: Ich habe nunmal das Gefühl, dass ich mit FC besser fange, drum werd ich es in der Regel auch benutzen, als da lange Tests zu machen, in der Zeit könnte ich ja schöne Barsche Fangen, oder halt einen Meterhecht verangeln....


mfg Kretzer

edit: ups, beim Durchlesen der andern Posts merk ich grad dass das erste Thema schon durch war )


----------



## Hansa-Fan (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ keilerkopf:
> Und was heisst das jetzt?
> Haben die Barsche gebissen, weil sie das Vorfach "nicht mehr sehen konnten"??
> Oder weil sich der Köder wegen dem steiferen Vorach anders bewegte?
> ...


 

bingo, thomas, ein "schnurtest", der über nur einen angeltag gefahren wird, ist wertlos.
aber so ist das häufig bei anglern: da blinkert jemand auf hecht. wechselt 5 mal die farbe und genau zum beginn der beissphase hat er nen rotschwarzen am band. ab sofort ist rotschwarz der geheimtipp, aber angeln ist wie ne religion und der glaube versetzt berge, auch beim fc

gruss achim


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

@ kretzer83:
Haste nicht grundsätzlich unrecht.

Aber:
Während ein Licht bei Nacht für einen Wurm IMMER unatürlich sein wird und daher auch Fluchtreflexe auslöst, kann (wie ich auch geschrieben hatte: je nach Gewässer) eine Schnur für einen Fisch eine Alge, Gras oder sonstwas ein, was eben dann auch keinen Fluchtreflex auslöst..

Aber wie auch schon geschrieben:
Und solange gilt halt weiter:
Wer fängt hat recht!

Sowohl die Stahlvorfachangler wie die FC-Angler....
;-)))))



> aber angeln ist wie ne religion und der glaube versetzt berge, auch beim fc


So denke ich auch ;-))


----------



## Udo561 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Hi,
ich denke mal ihr macht euch einfach zu viele Gedanken.
Da steht die Frage im Raum ob FC unsichtbar ist oder nicht , Stahl  vielleicht doch sichbarer ist und ihr hängt einen unförmigen Plastikfisch mit dicken Metallhaken ans Vorfach.
Oder einen Köderfisch gespickt mit etlichen Drillingshaken , aber das erkennt so ein schlauer Fisch ja nicht :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

;-)))
Eben!
;-))))


----------



## Kretzer83 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich denke mal ihr macht euch einfach zu viele Gedanken.
> Da steht die Frage im Raum ob FC unsichtbar ist oder nicht , Stahl  vielleicht doch sichbarer ist und ihr hängt einen unförmigen Plastikfisch mit dicken Metallhaken ans Vorfach.
> Oder einen Köderfisch gespickt mit etlichen Drillingshaken , aber das erkennt so ein schlauer Fisch ja nicht :q
> Gruß Udo



Aber wo ist die Grenze? Mit nem Abschleppseil wirst in der Regel nix fangen. Mit einem extrem dicken, glänzendem Stahlvorfach weniger als mit nem dünnenn nicht glänzenden.

Also nochmal wo ist dann die Grenze?


Also nach meiner Erfahrung und vor allem aus Erfahrungen anderer spielt es beim Hechtangeln nicht so eine große Rolle.

Was ist aber beim Barschangeln in klaren Seen, wie hier dem Bodensee (Trinkwasser).  Da knallt ab und zu beim Barschangeln ein Hecht auf den kleinen Twister oder den gehakten Barsch.

Aber bisher sind meine Tests mit dickeren FC oder auch mit 2,5kg Stahlvorfach so, dass da nicht so viele Barsche drauf gehen. Aber dafür würde ich nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen, weil ich (wie im letzten Post schon angedeutet) in meiner Angelzeit lieber auf das setzte worauf ich Vertraue, bzw. ein besseres Gefühl habe.

Aber wenn ich das nächste mal genug gefangen habe um die Familie satt zu kriegen mach ich den Test und das so oft wie möglich  ;o)


----------



## Hansa-Fan (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

vielleicht habe ich ja was nicht kapiert, aber ich verstehe hier die diskussion um den vergleich zwischen stahl und fc nicht. fc ist keine alternative zum stahl. wenn ich mit stahl fische ist mein zielfisch der hecht oder ich muss mit selbigem rechnen. fc ist wie auch hartmono verantwortungslos.


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Ich schließe mich da Hansafan an- geh ich geziehlt auf Barsch nützt mir ein dünnes Fluo- oder Hardmonovorfach gegen gelegentliche Hechtbisse gar nichts, weil es ruck-zuck durch ist. Dann kann ich den Einhänger auch direkt an die Mono knoten und hoffen, daß kein Hecht rüber beißt. Nebenbei spare ich mir da die Schwachstelle des Knotens zwischen Schnur und Vorfach. Aber gut find ich diese Lösung nicht.

Will ich auch nur ansatzweise hechtsicherheit, ist das Fluovorfach so dick, daß es das Spiel kleiner Barschköder behindert. Und eine richtige Sicherheit habe ich damit auch nicht.

Was bleibt: Stahl, Wolfram oder ähnliches in möglichst geringen Stärken. 

Und für Barsch entweder das Prinzip Hoffnung oder der Verzicht auf viele Bisse, da Barsche tatsächlich selten auf Köder an Stahl beißen. Übrigens auch nicht auf Köder direkt an geflochtener, sie scheinen tatsächlich sehr augenfixiert zu sein und alles abzulehnen, was "komisch" aussieht. Aus diesem Dilemma hab ich für mich noch keinen Ausweg gefunden.

Es gibt schlicht kein schlecht sichtbares und bissfestes Material.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Mich freut zunächst mal, dass Uwes Artikel in der F&F auch hier kontroverse Reaktionen hervorruft.

Zunächst mal turnte mich daran an, dass er den Slogan "unsichtbar", "nahezu unsichtbar", mit Akribie hinterfragt hat.
Und auch, dass eine Fachzeitung, denen ja immer vorgeworfen wird, der Industrie in den A**** zu kriechen, das veröffentlicht.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die angebliche Eigenschaft einfach so hingenommen habe, dass es wohl so ist.

Ob nun FC besser fängt als Stahl oder Mono, weil es doch schon etwas weniger sichtbar ist, oder ob die Flexibilität mehr Bedeutung als die Sichtbarkeit hat, ist eine ganz andere Frage, zu der es, wie man hier sieht, viele Meinungen gibt, aber eben (noch) keine einigermaßen wissenschaftlich halbwegs haltbarten Versuche.
Wäre doch eine schöne Aktion für Forenmitglieder in der nächsten Saison, das mal anzugehen und hier zu berichten.

_Und nun OT: Thomas, der Geschichte mit den doch so doofen, nur auf Reflexe reagierenden Fischen, widerspreche ich vehement; auch dem Magazinartikel von 2007. Da gibt es ganz andere, nachgewiesene Erkenntnisse. Bin an dem Thema seit einiger Zeit dran, aber noch nicht feddich._


----------



## Bobster (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was bleibt: Stahl, Wolfram oder ähnliches in möglichst geringen Stärken.
> Und für Barsch entweder das Prinzip Hoffnung oder der Verzicht auf viele Bisse, da Barsche tatsächlich selten auf Köder an Stahl beißen.


 

...und noch einmal als Horizont-Erweiterung für alle :q

In den Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes (RV) im Sauerland,
Bigge-, Lister-, Möhnetalsperre usw., also wahrlich keine
kleinen Pfützen, ist das angeln auf Raubfische ohne Stahlvorfach verboten ! (gekürzte Version)

Andersherum - Ich fische schon seit jahrzehnten auf Raubfische - z.B. Barsche -* mit Stahlvorfach* und kann
beim besten Willen keine Beeinträchtigung des Fangerfolges feststellen.

Es ist eher so, dass ich bei meinen Rhein-Ausflügen
wegen der Hechte, mittlerweile fast nur noch mit Stahl
anstatt FC fische.

Mein getwizzeltes 2,5 kg Flexonit-Vorfach für Barsch, 
an einem Pitzelbauer - Ring und an den
getwizzelten Stellen mit flüssigem Latex überzogen,
ist ein *Kunstwerk  #6*
....gleicht einem Elfenharrrr harrr harr 

Ihr könnt mir erzählen was Ihr wollt,
entweder sie beißen oder sie beißen nicht !


----------



## Boendall (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und noch einmal als Horizont-Erweiterung für alle :q
> 
> In den Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes (RV) im Sauerland,
> Bigge-, Lister-, Möhnetalsperre usw., also wahrlich keine
> ...


 
Allerdings müsstest du zum Vergleich ja illegalerweise ohne Stahl mal dort angeln. Und das eben nicht nur an einem Tag. Andererseits bin ich bei Gewässern mit Hechtgefahr auch nur mit Stahl unterwegs und zufrieden mit meinen Erfolgen.#h

Es muss eben nicht alles auf Maximierung ausgelegt sein. Erfolgsdruck gibts so genug, den muss ich mir nicht beim Angeln auch noch machen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Boendall schrieb:


> Allerdings müsstest du zum Vergleich ja illegalerweise ohne Stahl mal dort angeln. ..


Das habe ich (in meinem Gewässer) getan.
Ich habe auf die Rute mit dem (55er ) Fluocarbon keinen Biss bekommen, während ich mit dünnen Stahl wie gewohnt weiter gefangen habe.
Seit dem bin ich der Meinung, dass ein dickes Vorfach (egal welches Material) auffälliger als ein dünnes Stahlvorfach ist.


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Seit dem bin ich der Meinung, dass ein dickes Vorfach (egal welches Material) auffälliger als ein dünnes Stahlvorfach ist.



Dem schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an. Und auf Barsch gehts ja auch mit Wurm ganz gut.

Allerdings muss ich mal eine Frage in die Runde werfen: Welches Vorfach verwendet Ihr fürs Texas-Rig? Stahl ist schwierig, weil er das Spiel der kleinen Köder behindert und man kaum fertige Vorfächer mit passenden Haken an richtig dünnem Stahl kaufen kann, Fluo ist unbrauchbar, weil man dabei auch Hechte fängt. Und nu?


----------



## Walstipper (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



vermesser schrieb:


> Welches Vorfach verwendet Ihr fürs Texas-Rig? Stahl ist schwierig, weil er das Spiel der kleinen Köder behindert und man kaum fertige Vorfächer mit passenden Haken an richtig dünnem Stahl kaufen kann, Fluo ist unbrauchbar, weil man dabei auch Hechte fängt. Und nu?



Das ist mit Titan realisierbar. Allerdings kann das Blei nur bis zum Vorfachende rutschen, den "richtigen" Texas-Rig-Effekt bekommst du wohl bei keinem "hechtsicheren" Vorfach.
Es sei denn du bekommst es hin, das dein Blei/Tungsten vom Titan über die Knotenverbindung aufs FC rutscht :>


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

@ Boendall

So sehe ich das auch. Jemand der regelmäßig in sehr klaren Gewässern, trotz Stahl, große Barsche fängt, muss keine unsicheren Experimente machen und beweißt gleichzeitig, dass es auch mit Stahl prima funktioniert und wiederholbar ist.

Oder anders ausgedrückt, dieser Angler kann es sich leisten (vermeintlich) weniger Fische zu fangen (Bisse zu bekommen), weil er trotz bisssicherem Vorfachmaterial sehr gut fängt. Trotz dieser Tatsache auf FC zu wechseln um (vermeintlich) mehr zu fangen wäre nur noch unnötige Fanggeilheit auf Kosten möglicher Hechte.

Für mich ganz persönlich indiskutabel.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Moin,

ich glaube die Diskussion geht inzwischen nicht mehr darum ob FC nun unsichtbar; nahezu unsichtbar oder sichtbar ist - sondern klar ob die Materialien auch Hechtsicher sind. Und das finde ich wichtiger!

Ich fische nun auch schon seit ein paar Jährchen auf Raubfische aller Art. Und ich kann für meinen Teil nur sagen, dass ich in Gewässer mit denen mit Hechten zu rechnen ist IMMER mit Stahl fische. Selbst ein 5cm Wobbler oder ein 1er Spinner kann man wunderbar mit dünnem 1x7 oder wers gemeidiger mag - dünnem 7x7 führen. Das ist Hechtsicher und wenn das Material (z.B. Chanelle, Flexonit usw.) dunkel gefärbt ist - stört das die Fische nicht.

Ein Kommentar war, entweder beissen die Fische oder nicht. Ich sehe das fast genau so! Ein Rudel raubender Barsche schert sich nicht um ein Stahlvorfach! Aber wenn die Fische ganz und gar keinen Bock haben, dann ist es eben so.
Es heisst ja Angeln und nicht Fische Greifen  Wenn wir jedesmal, wenn wir ans Gewässer gehen, fangen würden wie blöde - wäre Angeln irgendwann langweilig!


----------



## Bobster (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



vermesser schrieb:


> ....Stahl ist schwierig, weil er das Spiel der kleinen Köder behindert und man kaum fertige Vorfächer mit passenden Haken an richtig dünnem Stahl kaufen kann.....
> Und nu?


 
Das ist so nicht richtig !

Stahl, besonders das feinste Titan oder Stahl behindert
in keinster weise das Spiel des Köders !
Feinster Stahl/Titan ist mindesten genauso flexible wie FC
in der Größenordnung.

Ich fische MiniWobbler (FlatFry, etc.,) mit Stahl, welche ein Gewicht von 1-3 g auf die Waage bringen *ohne* die geringste
Beeinträchtigung im Lauf/Twitch/Jerkverhalten.

Auch auf dem TexasRig aus feinstem Stahl läuft alles
wie geschmiert !

Eventuell besteht ja Dein Problem in der abgewandelten Form
von: Was ich nicht kaufen kann, gibt es nicht 

Natürlich gibt es diese Sachen nicht von der Stange, 
ist doch klar. Da muß man schon ein wenig basteln :q

Allein der "Fliegenfischereibedarf" predestiniert für
UL- und feines fischen, bietet hier genügend Auswahl.

'hol Dir doch bei Tomi 'mal 10 Meter seines feinsten Stahls
und bastel ein wenig....aber bitte ohne hinterher 'ne
5mm dicke Klemmhülse anzubringen #h


----------



## Fr33 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



> Eventuell besteht ja Dein Problem in der abgewandelten Form
> von: Was ich nicht kaufen kann, gibt es nicht


 
Sehe ich auch so. Material holen und basteln. Ein paar kleine Duolocks - 0,6/0,8mm Quetschhülen und ein kleiner Seitenschneider. Mehr brauchts doch nicht!


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Auf das mit dem selberbasteln bin ich auch schon gekommen und die Diagnose "Gibts nicht zu kaufen, gibts also nicht." ist zutreffend. Bisher hab ich immer alles irgendwo gefunden und der Preisvorteil beim Selbstbau von Stahlvorfächern ist jetzt nicht so groß, daß sich das lohnen würde. Da kommen mich Wirbel, Material und und und für Standardanwendungen teurer. Aber das ist nicht das Thema.

Was für Stahl (Marke) würdet Ihr für den genannten Zweck empfehlen? Und was für Klemmhülsen? Oder wie sonst?

Bin da völlig unbeleckt abgesehen von Versuchen mit diesem verschweißbaren grünen Zeug.


----------



## ohneLizenz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

moin

=> ich glaubne auch daß der fische es sieht
aber
=> es ist so dick daß es den lauf des köders stoert


----------



## Bobster (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

@Vermesser


http://www.jigfanatics.de/nuetzliches/koederbau/stahlvorfachbau/twizzlen.html

----------
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...Ultra-Wire-Leader-2-5-kg-Tragkraft--25-m.html

------------

http://www.handarbeitswaren.de/product_info.php?info=p565_Sock-Stop---Latexmilch-von-Efco.html

------------------

...ne Quetschhülsenzange, falls man nicht twizzeln kann/will, habe ich bei Tommi gerade nicht
gefunden #c

...er möge mir verzeihen :q


----------



## Fr33 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

@ Vermesser

Ach das ist echt easy. Ich empfehle meist Vorfachmaterial von Dreannan, Channell usw. Aber es tun auch welche von DAM, Balzer usw. den Dienst.

*Wichtig ist*: Es darf nicht ummanelt sein und sollte dunkel sein (z.B brüniert)!

Für die Spinnfischerei nehme ich meist 1x7 Geflecht. Wenn ich stationär mit KöFi angel, dann eher weicheres 7x7.

Als Quetschhülsen nehme ich die günstigen von Jenzi. Die gibts bereits schon ab 0,6mm Innendurchmesser. Perfekt für ganz Dünnes Vorfachmaterial. Und ein paar kleine Duo Locks sollten es dann auch noch sein.

Mit den wenigen Materialien bekommst du günstige und super feine Vorfächer. Und das auchnoch auf Maß. #6

Habe ich viele Steine im Wasser (Rhein) ist mein Vorfach schonmal 70cm lang. Damit scheuert man sich kaum noch Geflecht auf. Im See kanns kürzer sein. Aber unter 40-50cm gehe ich nie.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...ne Quetschhülsenzange, habe ich bei Tommi gerade nicht
> gefunden #c



Hatt er aber drin .....#h


----------



## vermesser (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Ey Ihr seid so super. Na dann werd ich mich mal schlau machen und gegebenenfalls bestellen.

Sorry fürs Off-Topic.


----------



## tommator (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Meine Erfahrungen mit FC sind nur Positiv. Besonders in flachen Gewässern und bei Sonnenschein macht es einen entscheidenden Unterschied.
Das FC spiegelt nämlich das Sonnenlicht nicht so wieder wie andere Materialien (Hardmono z.B.).
Allerdings fische ich nicht dies Monsterdurchmesser sondern 0,26er für Barsch / 0,31er für Zander. 
Gezielt auf Hecht fische ich nur Stahl. Ein 0,25er Stahlvorfach ist wesentlich unauffälliger als ein 0,60er FC. Und der Köderlauf ist auch besser.


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



tommator schrieb:


> Ein 0,25er Stahlvorfach ist wesentlich unauffälliger als ein 0,60er FC.



Jein. Selbst ein 80 lb FC ist unter Wasser schwerer zu sehen als ein Stahl/Titan. In einem anderen Forum hat jemand ein Foto im halbwegs klaren Wasser gemacht: 80 lb FC im Vergleich zu 50 lb Titan. Das FC ist deutlich schlechter zu sehen. Im groben könnte man glatt sagen, wenn man nicht wüsste, dass da zwei Strippen zu sehen sein sollen, nimmt man das FC nicht wahr.


----------



## antonio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Jein. Selbst ein 80 lb FC ist unter Wasser schwerer zu sehen als ein Stahl/Titan. In einem anderen Forum hat jemand ein Foto im halbwegs klaren Wasser gemacht: 80 lb FC im Vergleich zu 50 lb Titan. Das FC ist deutlich schlechter zu sehen. Im groben könnte man glatt sagen, wenn man nicht wüsste, dass da zwei Strippen zu sehen sein sollen, nimmt man das FC nicht wahr.



auch das hinkt.
50 lbs titan wird wohl kaum jemand zum "normalen" spinnfischen nehmen.
dann die frage sehen die fische genau wie wir?
wurde das bild von außen oder unter wasser gemacht?
es ist ein unterschied ob ich ins wasser reingucke oder selbst von unterwasser gucke.
ebenfalls der blickwinkel von unten zur wasseroberfläche oder von oben zum gewässergrund usw.

antonio


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



antonio schrieb:


> 50 lbs titan wird wohl kaum jemand zum "normalen" spinnfischen nehmen.


Ich habe 50 lb Titan an meiner Hechtrute. Und so dick ist das gar nicht. 



antonio schrieb:


> dann die frage sehen die fische genau wie wir?



Gute Frage.



antonio schrieb:


> wurde das bild von außen oder unter wasser gemacht?
> es ist ein unterschied ob ich ins wasser reingucke oder selbst von unterwasser gucke.



Unter Wasser natürlich, sonst wäre es ja "schwachsinnig".



antonio schrieb:


> ebenfalls der blickwinkel von unten zur wasseroberfläche oder von oben zum gewässergrund usw.



Schwer zu sagen, sieht leicht schräg Richtung Grund aus. http://www.fishing-for-men.de/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=26&topic=8855.0

Selbst wenn da ein 5 kg Stahl dabei wäre, wäre es auf dem Foto deutlich sichtlicher als das FC.


----------



## tommator (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Wie verarbeitest Du denn ein 80lbs FC? Allein die Hülsen sind dann so riesig, dass ich Angst vor der Scheuchwirkung hätte. 
Die Sichtigkeit unter Wasser ist eh nur Theorie.

Was im Aquarium funktioniert kann in 2m Tiefe schon ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Ist doch wurscht was die Viecher sehen:
Wichtig ist, was sie mt dem Gesehenen anfangen..

Wie gesagt, Fische sind blöde, instinktgesteuerte Tiere..

Die "denken" nicht: 
"Oh, ich seh ein Stahlvorfach (respektive FC), da muss ich jetzt vorsichtig sein..."

Im besten Fall "denken" die bei Ansicht eines entsprechenden Vorfaches:
"Ist das nu ein Grashalm oder sinds Algenfäden..."


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Oder sie denken: "Ohhh, bei der Fischroulade hat sich `n Band gelöst.":m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist doch wurscht was die Viecher sehen:
> Wichtig ist, was sie mt dem Gesehenen anfangen..


und das kann eben sehr unterschiedlich sein, wenn sie dauernd mit FC geärgert werden und dieses als Gefahr zu sehen gelernt haben - egal wie und wie lange haltbar sie denn nun lernen. 
Dann ist ein dickes voll sichtbares Stahlvorfach manchmal keine Gefahr, so mir bei Barschen und Forellen öfter passierend.
Wenn man stundenlang mit dünnem FC keinen Fisch bekommt, aber sofort mit einem dicken fetten Opastahlvorfach den vorher intensiv beangelten und gesuchten Fisch fängt, dann ist da was faul mit der einfachen Regel, und auch der menschlichen Anglerintelligenz. Die reicht zumindest oft nicht, um die Fische wirklich zu verstehen. :q

Wenn die Fische *alle* blöd und instinktgesteuert wären - dann gäbe es uns nicht, keine Amphibien, keine Reptilien, keine Säugetiere, keine Menschen. 
Auch wieder so ein Fall: Die sind nicht alle gleich blöd, verhalten sich nicht alle gleich und fallen nicht alle auf den Angelverführkrams rein. Sonst könnte man Gewässer leer angeln - geht aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



> Wenn die Fische alle blöd und instinktgesteuert wären - dann gäbe es uns nicht, keine Amphibien, keine Reptilien, keine Säugetiere, keine Menschen.


Du hast das mit der Evolution nicht verstanden:
Die blöden blieben Fische, die intelligenteren haben sich weiterentwickelt..

Ist wie bei den Vorfahren von uns:
Erst als sich die doofen Affen angefangen haben mit Fleisch zu ernähren, konnte es hirnmäßig vorwärts gehen..

Und heute?
Die "Doofen" sind immer noch die vegetarischen Affe nim Wald, das anderen sind wir..

;-)))


----------



## tommator (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Wie gesagt, Fische sind blöde, instinktgesteuerte Tiere..

Die "denken" nicht: 
"Oh, ich seh ein Stahlvorfach (respektive FC), da muss ich jetzt vorsichtig sein..."


Da gabs mal nen interessanten Artikel über die Lernfähigkeit der Fische.

Ganz so blöde sind die dann doch nicht.

Relativ einfach merkt man dies bei Neubesatz. Da fängst Du einen nach dem anderen und ein paar Wochen später ist der Spuk vorbei.

Ich denke schon das es dann aus Detail ankommt. 

Man muss sich nur mal die Karpfenfreaks ansehen was die an Tarnung unternehmen um Fische zu fangen die schon ettliche mal am Haken gehangen haben.


----------



## Gemini (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die "denken" nicht:
> "Oh, ich seh ein Stahlvorfach (respektive FC), da muss ich jetzt vorsichtig sein..."



Sah ich eigentlich genauso, aber...

Ich habe in 2010 ausgiebig an zwei Vereinsgewässern gefischt, immer mit dem gleichen Material, immer zu ähnlichen Uhrzeiten, von Juni bis November im Schnitt: 2 mal pro Woche/je 90 Minuten.

Beide Gewässer werden jedes Jahr (gleich) gut besetzt und der Bestand sorgt auch für Nachwuchs.

"Befischung" Gewässer A zu B im Verhältnis 70:30

Gewässer A hat circa 50 Hechte und Zander gebracht.
Gewässer B hat 4 Hechte gebracht, davon 3 Grashechte.

Gewässer B wird deutlich stärker befischt. Mein Vater hat übrigens einen 86er Zander beim Matchen erwischt auf Mistwurm und ich hatte im April auch ziemlich sicher zwei Räuber an der Matche die ich nicht landen konnte.

Woran lags nun? Ich angle grundsätzlich mit Stahl, einige Kollegen nehmen Fluo und haben auch sehr bescheiden gefangen.

Ich glaube nicht daran, dass es am Vorfach lag bin aber mittlerweile so weit dass ich denke, die Fische erkennen einen eingeworfenen Kunstköder als Gefahrenpotential (Lauf, Optik, Geräusch beim Einwurf?).

Leider hatte ich keine Möglichkeit bisher einen längeren Nachtansitz zu machen um herauszufinden ob die Fische einfach ihre Futtersuche hauptsächlich auf die Nacht verlegt haben.

Ziemlich sicher bin ich mir aber dass der zunehmende Befischungsdruck auf die eigentlich guten Bestände irgendeinen Einfluss genommen hat und die Biester sich irgendwie angepasst haben und nicht mehr so einfach zu überreden sind.


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



tommator schrieb:


> Wie verarbeitest Du denn ein 80lbs FC?



Ich würde es wohl knoten. Da ich in meiner Ursuppe von Gewässer aber im schlechtesten Falle nur 10 cm reingucken kann, interessiert mich die Sichtigkeit des Vorfaches recht wenig und fische mit Titan.




tommator schrieb:


> Was im Aquarium funktioniert kann in 2m Tiefe schon ganz anders aussehen.



Das Bild stammt nicht aus einem Aquarium.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Fische sind blöde, instinktgesteuerte Tiere..
> 
> Die "denken" nicht:



Goldfish Memory 1
Goldfish Memory 2
Goldfish Memory 3
Goldfish Memory 4
Goldfish Memory 5

Auch wenn man nun mal sagen muss, dass da viel Show drinne steckt, ist es doch "beeindruckend" wie die Goldfische es peilen an das Futter zu kommen. Also ganz dumm können die nicht sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Macht die Viecher nur schlau genug, damit der Angler noch schlauer ist, der mal einen Fisch fängt ;-)

Wenn ein Fisch genug Angledruck mitbekommt und nach dem 10. Mal am Haken vorsichtiger wird, ist das in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen für überragende Intelligenz, sondern schlichter Instinkt, indem er  negative Erlebnisse irgendwann mal beginnt auszuschliessen.

Das gleiche gilt für Futter:
Kein Vieh ist so doof, nicht irgendwann zu begreifen wo Futter herkommt, wenn man es lange genug trainiert/vormacht - auch das ist keine "Intelligenz", sondern schlichter Instinkt.


----------



## hulkhomer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Die Fische, die schon mehrmals (!) negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben, lernen nicht in dem Sinn wie Menschen. Sie werden konditioniert, dass heißt es wird eine Reiz-Reaktions Verbindung im Gehirn etabliert. 

Ganz gut vergleichbar mit der Situation eines Fisches ist das sog. "Kleiner Albert" Experiment. Ein zuerst als positiv oder neutral empfundener Reiz (weiße Ratte vs. Vorfach) wird dann mit einem "aversiven" also als negativ empfundenen Reiz kombiniert (Knall vs. Haken im Maul). Nach einigen Durchgängen reicht dann schon die Anwesenheit von etwas ähnlichem (im Experiment Fell, Plüschtier, sogar Bart) bzw. eben das Vorfach um die Reaktion (Vermeidung, Flucht) auszulösen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little-Albert-Experiment 

Der Fisch denkt also nicht: "Oh, ein FC (bzw. Stahlvorfach) in der Stärke xy! Da muss ich jetzt aber ganz schön aufpassen!", sondern reagiert nur auf die mit negativen Erfahrungen verbunden Reize. 

Wenn zufällig einige male ein weißes Kaninchen zur Stelle gewesen wäre, wenn der Fisch an einem Haken quer durch ein Gewässer geschleift worden wäre, dann würde ebendieses Kaninchen, bzw. alle Tiere mit weißem Fell und ältere Herren mit weißem Bart Meidungsverhalten auslösen . 

Es könnte also durchaus sein, dass sich die Fische irgendwann auch auf das "unsichtbare" FC einstellen, und dann dieses meiden. Wahrnehmen tun die Fische das nämlich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit. 

Die Frage stellt sich jetzt natürlich, warum trotzdem immer wieder Fische auf die aberwitzigsten Köder gefangen werden. Ich denke, die Antwort darauf ist, weil sie fressen müssen. 

Beispiel Hecht:
Es blinkt, es blitzt und spricht die Seitenlinie massiv an -> Attacke
Hecht wird mit Blinker gefangen und releast.
Einige Zeit wird der Hecht wohl nicht mehr auf solche Reize mit einem Angriff reagieren. Irgendwann siegt aber der Hunger.
Es blinkt, es blitzt und spricht die Seitenlinie massiv an -> Attacke
Fisch, der Hecht ist satt. Jetzt wird der Hecht wohl noch einige Zeit "misstrauisch" sein, irgendwann ist aber das Misstrauen verschwunden, weil über einen längeren Zeitraum der negative Reiz ausbleibt und sogar im Gegenteil der Fisch nach seiner Attacke satt ist. 
Und irgendwann:
Es blinkt, es blitzt und spricht die Seitenlinie massiv an -> Attacke (Blinker, Haken usw.)

Die Rekordbachforelle (Saalachstausee) vor einigen Monaten wurde auf Spinner (!) gefangen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die in ihrem langen Leben noch nie auf einen gebissen hat.

Übringes funktioniert die Konditionierung auch beim Menschen:
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81094040/ 

Und wers immer noch nicht glaubt, kann mal folgendes versuchen:
- vor einen Spiegel stellen und mit einer Taschenlampe (am besten mit sehr "lautem" Schalter. Je deutlicher ein Klicken o.ä. zu hören ist, desto besser) in die Augen leuchten
- die Pupillen verengen sich
- das wird einige mal wiederholt 
- jetzt die Batterien aus der Lampe entnehmen
- wieder in die Augen "leuchten"

Wenn sich eine Reiz-Reaktions-Verbindung etabliert hat, dann verengen sich die Pupillen nur aufgrund des Klicks und obwohl die Lampe nicht leuchtet.


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Danke für den Beitrag #6


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Dann zitieren wir mal Wikipedia weiter



> Das *Little-Albert-Experiment* belegt die Möglichkeit klassischer Konditionierung von Menschen, speziell der *Erlernbarkeit *und Generalisierbarkeit von Angstreaktionen.





> *Klassische Konditionierung* ist eine von dem russischen Physiologen Iwan Petrowitsch Pawlow begründete behavioristische Lerntheorie, die besagt, dass einem natürlichen, meist angeborenen, sogenannten _unbedingten_ Reflex durch *Lernen* ein neuer, _bedingter_ Reflex hinzugefügt werden kann




Ich denke das ganze hängt sehr vom Zustand der Fische und des Gewässers ab, dass sich da brauchbare Rückschlüsse ziehen lassen. 

Hat man ein nahrungsarmen trüben See, ist es vermutlich recht egal, ob man mit einem 50er FC oder 100 lb Titan ankommt. Ist das aber nun ein See wo man 15 m reingucken kann und auch sonst viel Nahrung vorhanden ist, reagieren die Fische da sicherlich anders.


----------



## hulkhomer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*

Trüb und nahrungsarm und klar und nahrungsreich? Das hab ich aber auch mal anders gelernt 

Was das "Lernen" angeht, darf man da keine menschlichen Maßstäbe ansetzen. Lernen bedeutet eine andauernde Verhaltensänderung die durch Erfahrungen (also nicht durch die Entwicklung o.ä.) begründet ist. 

Nehmen wir einen hypothetischen See, der die letzten 50 Jahre von niemandem beangelt wurde. 

Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass z.B. die Barsche sich nicht am Stahlvorfach stören würden. Natürlich nehmen sie es war, verbinden damit anfangs aber keine Gefahr. Wenn dann einige die berühmten "schlechten Erfahrungen" gemacht haben, meiden diese das Vorfach. Das ist dann ein bedingter Reiz, weil ein vorher neutraler Reiz jetzt negativ besetzt ist. Jedes mal wenn der Fisch so ein Vorfach gesehen hat, dann wurde er einige Augenblicke später durch den See gekurbelt. Das geht wohl als negative Erfahrung durch 

Und (um zum ursprünglichen Thema zurückzukommen), irgendwann würden die Fische auch das FC mit Schmerz in Verbindung bringen. Es ist nicht unsichtbar, die Fische können es höchstwahrscheinlich also wahrnehmen. Und dann springt auch wieder die Konditionierung an. 

Persönlich glaube ich, dass die Wahl des Vorfachs (im Sinne von "entweder FC oder Stahl") nur wenig, zumindest nicht den von vielen erwarteten Einfluss auf den Fangerfolg hat. 

Vielmehr ist die Qualität des Anglers entscheidend. Ein Spitzenangler (und um das vorwegzunehmen, ich schätze meine Fähigkeiten diesbezüglich eher unterdurchschnittlich ein) fängt und ein Dilettant fängt nicht. Zumindest langfristig.  

Wichtiger als die Wahl des Vorfachs dürfte wohl die Wahl des Standorts sein. Und natürlich der richtige Eimer.


----------



## Bobster (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Wichtiger als die Wahl des Vorfachs dürfte wohl die Wahl des Standorts sein. Und natürlich der richtige Eimer.


 

Nach fast 10 Seiten sich gegenseitig befruchtender
Argumentation, halte ich persönlich mittlerweile auch den Eimer als das entscheidende Faktum.

Die Frage die sich mir nun an diesem verregneten Sonntag nachmittag stellt ist: Braucht man nun den Eimer um das FC überhaupt sehen zu können. #c
...und wie befestige ich den Köder, wenn ich das FC selber überhaupt nicht sehe...nur mit Eimer


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir nun an diesem verregneten Sonntag nachmittag stellt ist: Braucht man nun den Eimer um das FC überhaupt sehen zu können. #c
> ...und wie befestige ich den Köder, wenn ich das FC selber überhaupt nicht sehe...nur mit Eimer



Viel wichtiger ist da doch die Frage, was machst Du wenn Du den Eimer nicht mehr sehen kannst? Solange an der Angelstelle hin und her laufen, bis man über den Eimer stolpert oder gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten.

Zum FC, ich denke, das ist garnicht so wichtig und die Sichtbarkeit wird sehr stark überbewertet.


----------



## Angelsepp83 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Zum FC, ich denke, das ist garnicht so wichtig und die Sichtbarkeit wird sehr stark überbewertet.



Ich denke, bei FC wird Sichtbarkeit oftmals unterbewertet


----------



## karpfenhai (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fluorocarbon nicht unsichtbar!*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Warum denn 40er FV auf Forellen im Bach?
> 
> Das is totaler Mist:q
> 
> ...



ich nehm ne 27er auf zander, 40er auf forellen|kopfkrat


----------

